
GraphQL, REST, RPC, Who Cares? Keep a Single Redux Store with Iguazu - tu14
https://americanexpress.io/graphql-rest-who-cares-redux-iguazu/
======
beaconstudios
ha, I've been building a similar system myself recently! If you ever have need
of it, I'd strongly recommend upgrading your use of Promises to RxJS
Observables - this way, you can provide endpoints that emit values multiple
times (say, a progress bar on a file upload or a realtime connection) and the
UI will update in response.

